# myfaces - tomahawk verwenden



## number8 (7. Jun 2007)

Puuh, schwere Geburt, so problemos wie es auf der Webseite (http://myfaces.apache.org/tomahawk/index.html) steht scheint es doch nicht zu sein, denn beim deployen meckert der Tomcat und wenn ich die Applikation mal probeweise starte findet er die angegebene Ressource nicht. (Netbeans, Tomcat 6.0.13, java6, j2ee 1.4). Also (mein "Vorgehen" unter Netbeans):

1. neues Webprojekt (java6, j2ee 1.4)
2. Framework JSF (passt die web.xml auf Wunsch selbst an)
3. ins lib kommt dann die tomahawk.jar
4. den filter "installieren" wobei sich das auf das Anpassen der web.xml beschränkt(?)

Irgendwas vergessen? 
Sicher ganz einfach, wenn man weiß wie's geht.


----------



## Sanix (8. Jun 2007)

faces-config.xml vielleicht?

Applikation starten, meinst du damit nur deployen oder aufrufen? Eine Fehlermeldung wäre hilfreich.


----------



## number8 (8. Jun 2007)

Die Fehlermeldungen im log des Tomcat erspare ich euch lieber...(enorm viel)
Am besten wäre es, wenn jemand sein Vorgehen mal postet, wie er/sie myfaces(tomahawk) eingebunden hat.

Hier die Meldung beim Straten der App:

HTTP Status 404 - /tomahawk/

type Status report

message /tomahawk/

description The requested resource (/tomahawk/) is not available.
Apache Tomcat/6.0.13


web.xml (ohne diesen Filter - aber damit gehts auch nicht)

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<web-app version="2.4" xmlns="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/j2ee" xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance" xsi:schemaLocation="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/j2ee http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/j2ee/web-app_2_4.xsd">
    <context-param>
        <param-name>javax.faces.STATE_SAVING_METHOD</param-name>
        <param-value>client</param-value>
    </context-param>
    <servlet>
        <servlet-name>Faces Servlet</servlet-name>
        <servlet-class>javax.faces.webapp.FacesServlet</servlet-class>
        <load-on-startup>1</load-on-startup>
        </servlet>
    <servlet-mapping>
        <servlet-name>Faces Servlet</servlet-name>
        <url-pattern>/faces/*</url-pattern>
    </servlet-mapping>
    <session-config>
        <session-timeout>30</session-timeout>
    </session-config>
    <welcome-file-list>
        <welcome-file>faces/welcomeJSF.jsp</welcome-file>
    </welcome-file-list>
</web-app>
```


----------



## SnooP (11. Jun 2007)

Versuch mal die libs für tomahawk in das share-Verzeichnis vom Tomcat zu packen... hat bei mir früher mal geholfen, sollte anders auch gehen, aber manchmal kann man ja auch was unreflektiert tun *g*


----------



## number8 (12. Jun 2007)

Habe mal ein Projekt ohne die ganzen Bequemlichkeiten der automatischen Erzeugung (s.o.) angelegt und alles per Hand eingetragen und importiert...und es geht. Muss das aber nochmal in Ruhe machen.


----------



## SnooP (12. Jun 2007)

Joah... - hör mir uff mit automatischen Erzeugungen - alles blödsinn. Immer selber machen, dann geit das auch *g*


----------



## zintor (13. Jun 2007)

hi number8,

ich habe ähnliches problem, bekomme die myfaces tomahawk lib einfach nicht zum laufen.
wäre hilfreich gewesen -für alle die selbiges leider haben-, wenn du deine problemlösung etwas genauer beschrieben hättest. wie binde ich denn die tomahawk lib per hand ein? verwende eclipse 3.2.2.

fehlermeldung:
Unable to load tag handler class "org.apache.myfaces.custom.navigation.HtmlPanelNavigationTag" for tag "tanelNavigation"

ich hab nicht viel mehr gemacht als die jar-Datei ins WEB-INF/lib-Verzeichnis kopiert, ein wenig in eclipse rumgespielt -unter anderem die buildpath vars geaddet-, und in meinen jsp-files die taglib eingebunden:

```
<%@ taglib uri="http://myfaces.apache.org/tomahawk" prefix="t"%>
```
ich denke mal, es muss noch irgendwas in die web.xml, nur was? an den filter-einstellungen kanns ja nicht liegen.

brauche dringend rat...

mfg
zintor[/code]


----------

